

Ask HN: Best Tech Books that are not manuals/instructional - ZenPro

I just finished Cryptnomicon.  Superb.<p>Which tech books are on your list that are not how to, manual or instructional?<p>They can be fiction or non-fiction.
======
a3n
Gall, Systemantics:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemantics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemantics)

Petroski, To Engineer is Human:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petroski#Works](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petroski#Works)

~~~
ZenPro
Thanks for those.

